

A New 'Smart Rifle' Decides When To Shoot And Rarely Misses - mrmaddog
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/05/15/184223110/new-rifle-on-sale

======
lifeisstillgood
This is a flashier look at the TrackingPoint "linux" rifle from a while back.

However there is an interesting comment from a ex-military pro-gun control
talking head

"Where we have mental health issues, where we have children that are
disassociated from society early on, when we have terrorists who have
political cards to play, we have to restrict weapons that make them more
efficient in terrorizing the population," Frandsen says.

It is apparently too easy to become an instant sniper.

I suppose thats important if hitting the _right_ target as opposed to _any_
target is the point.

